# A Certain Magical Remnant



## Sefarian (Sep 19, 2010)

*A Certain Magical Remnant*​

*June 18th*
_8:42 AM. Mild humidity @ 81?; Partly cloudy with rain forecast for later in the evening_​

*Mornings in Academy City aren't too terribly difficult from mornings in any other large city found elsewhere in the world. Doors to businesses up and down the streets of the city open and close as customers take to early morning shopping, while buses carry young children to school in their last transit of the day until the high school rush begins, and the young men and women who commute to and from their schools begin their journey home. Even the ambient sounds of the city would be familiar to someone used to the hustle and bustle of a large metropolis, as the steady roar of the morning rush hour dies down into sparse and chaotic noises that accompany thin mid-morning traffic.

But yet, as much as things stay the same, one need only look to the walkways that accompany the city streets to be reminded of the eccentricities that make this place different from other cities of the world. As if propelled upon an invisible cloud, waist high cylindrical machines -- cleaning robots -- pass down the cement covered street side lanes, searching for litter and debris that would mar the otherwise smooth walking surface of the city. Such oddities are within the norm of this place, which lays claim to owning a twenty year advantage upon the rest of the world in terms of technological advancement. 

Academy City - home to over two million residents, eighty percent of whom are, as the name would suggest, students in it's multitude of scholarly facilities that give the settlement it's namesake. Seemingly aloof and removed from the tiresome ebb and flow of the worlds problems, most of those who live here seem to go about their daily lives unaffected by the pains of want and need. To many on the outside, this bastion of accomplishment represents the leading edge of civilizations advancement. A symbol to aspire towards, a rival to catch up to, a role model, the blueprint for which humanity can use to reach salvation in a world where tragedy and disaster are tempered by the ever looming shadow of shortage and famine. 

That is the Academy City that the world sees, through it's marred and biased perception. And today, that is the Academy City that you have been sent to research.

The First Museum of History and Culture, nestled within the cities 9th district. Surrounded by schools for both the fine arts and heavy industry, it seemed a fitting place for a celebration of the achievements of those within and beyond the walls of the city to take up abode. More so than most places within the often secretive borders of Academy City, visitors from other cities in Japan, and with growing frequency, visitors from other countries make the journey to visit this illustrious gallery of art and information. It's popularity is such that the administration of the museum has launched a serious inquiry unto the viability of official foreign language tours and exhibits, as many have come to suspect that there could be significant profit to making the attraction more accessible to the growing number of tourists flocking to the Museum. 

On this day, not unlike any other, you and many of your peers from various classes and schools have come to the Museum. At this hour, the building has very few guests besides your group and other groups of students from different schools, and as a result you've managed to get through the ticket counter with great speed and efficiency. 

On this day, not unlike any other, the weather is nice, and the mood is rather jovial. This project on the history of Academy City will be the last major assignment for you and the rest of your classmates before exams and the summer break. Do well here, many would reason, and it would be unlikely for you to have many problems marching into a summer filled with leisure and excitement. 

But in truth: on this day, not unlike any other, the illusion of a peaceful life apart from the chaos of the outside world will come crashing down alongside the pieces of art that mask the truly sinister purpose of this place.



Welcome to the beginning.​*


----------



## Sefarian (Sep 19, 2010)

*You stand just past the metal detectors, revolving doors, and ticket counter that mark the entrance to Academy Cities First Museum of History and Culture. At four stories tall, this cube shaped room, with walls made of steel frames and tinted windows, and floors made of reflective white marble tiles is both imposing and impressive. At the center of the room, a large circular staircase made of steel and painted concrete deposits those that tread it's steps to balconies of the second, third, and fourth floors above. At the same time, three large rounded archways act as portals into the rest of the first floor. With so much ground to cover and so many things to see, it's realistic to question whether it's even possible to investigate the facility in a week, let alone a few hours on a field trip away from school.*

"*Alright, everyone!*" Called out a clear, feminine voice from the center of a small sea of human bodies and faces surrounding the central archway, "*Remember, we're going to be here until 1:30 this afternoon, so pace yourselves! Meet back here at the staircase fifteen minutes before we're scheduled to leave, otherwise you'll be marked down on your report. If anyone has any questions, Yoshida-sensei, Takaha-sensei, and myself will be on the first floor, so find us there. I expect to see great things on your projects, so work hard!*"

*The source of the voice, Bunko Itonaka (otherwise known as Itonaka-sensei to her students), is a rather short woman who appears to be in her mid-30s. Lithe in body and rather unattractive, she often times surprises new students with her clear, attractive voice and well spoken manner. Upbeat and positive in attitude, she is a favorite of many students a Certain Highschool where you study. 

Now, you've been turned loose, and are free to go find and explore your choice exhibit to research. Will you use your time wisely, or decide it a prudent decision to slack off and enjoy your time with friends outside the boundaries of school?*


----------



## Kenju (Sep 19, 2010)

*Tetsuya Tanimoto*

A boy with short spiky black hair leans against the walls. Preferring to keep to himself as he observes the other students around. In his left hand, held a silver MP3 player. The twin cords from its plug held onto the earphones resting in his ears. Anyone close enough to him, such as there ears directly next to his, they would be able to hear the drums and horns of the jazz music coming from both sides of his head.

That boy was Tetsuya Tanimoto, who could see his teacher, Itonaka-sensei announcing something. Though he couldn't hear because of the sound in his ears, he guessed it meant something about exploring the area since a lot of his fellow students were moving around.  Most of the students tried to keep some distance away from him. Feeling intimidated by his punk and delinquent-like appearance. Though anyone that knew about him, also knew that it was pretty far from the truth.

Deciding to kill some time, Tetsuya moved past his peers and headed up towards the second floor. As he made it too the stairs, a girl with blue hair and purple eyes followed close behind him. The boy stepped up towards one of the artifacts that was behind a glass box and began examining it. Soon enough, the blue haired girl walked up behind him with blushing red cheeks. "Um Tetsuya-senpai,....I was wondering if you had..anything to do later on after school.." she shyfuly spoke behind him. 

A few seconds passed by, but not a word came from his mouth. "I know you don't know me well but..I was thinking maybe we could go see a movie?" she rubbed her wrist as she looked away. But yet again, not a word came from his mouth. "The least you could do is say something!" she spoke a little louder in a annoyed tone. Yet again, silence only took place.

"Fine then! I guess it was true about you being just a punk!" The girl stormed off, leaving the unnoticing Tetsuya behind..............."Huh?" he turned around while taking one of his earphones off, but to meet no one. "Could have sworn someone was there."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

*Natsu Ryuugaki*

Itonaka-sensei was saying some stuff that he really doesn´t care about he was only looking at his basketball ball. His name? Natsu Ryuugaki, it has been a while since he was at academy city just meeting with his parents one or two times in a year.Actually the life in this place was perfect for him"*sigh* Isn´t around here a court?"he asked to another student who nodded*"Yeah, it´s out"*he said leading Natsu and other 2 guys. they were going to play basketball.

Walking a bit before they reach the exit he and one of the guys with him noticed some one at the second floor"Hey you know who is him? probably he would like to play"natsu said signing at tetsuya*"Yeah but you shouldn´t talk to him...I is scary and a delinquent"*he said warning Natsu"Really? how do you know that?"Natsu asked still watching at Tetsuya*"I don´t know but that is his reputation"*the guy said as Natsu got quite annoyed, that wasn´t good no to talk to someone only for his appereance"Idiot"he said and punched the face of Tanaka, the guy who said all those things.

*"What was that for?!"*the guy asked thought the punch wasn´t so strong"Don´t go saying stuff like that if you don´t know him"Natsu said and kept walking towards the court.


----------



## Xelloss (Sep 19, 2010)

*Alexandra Oliver*

Adriana, Miki and I left the group after given talking a bit with others on the class, we decide to start the visit with Asian culture, and also look for some history of religion (we are the occultist freaks or so we are called on the school, Adriana and I are were the only Catholics around, Miki say she is from a sect of Catholics in japan but we never get her to talk much about it.

Still after walking for a while and having Miki explain a few things to them they got some basics about Japanese culture, nothing really interesting Alexis didn’t feel a lot of attraction to a country that let go its traditions just to fit on the modern world but she had pretend for Miki sake, after that they spend a good 2 hours looking for religion, first catholic after a while they even try Greek mythology with no results… academy city seems to ignore everything that doesn’t hold a mathematic  value.

Frustration… she already is known as a freak for her believes now this... tea time yes tea time maybe sage with milk would be good, “Miki, Adri how about some tea, I see a balcony?” 

Adri seems excited about the idea “Did you bake some snacks?!”, to which Alexis just give a small node and they as they head over there.


----------



## Sefarian (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bunko*

"*H-hey!*" Bunko cried out, as a few of the students she was supposed to be chaperoning started to walk back out of the Museum towards the metal detectors, only to slug another student in the chin after he said something that apparently upset him. Marching over to the students, Bunko cried out at the top of her lungs, "*What exactly do you boys think you're doing!?*"

The teacher didn't even realize it, but the three security guards for the Museum that were advancing on the quarrelling students froze in their tracks upon hearing the sharp cry of Mrs. Itonaka's voice, as if they, too, were being disciplined for misbehaiving. 

Eying their basketball, Bunko said, "*I don't know how you managed to sneak that ball along the bus ride here, but your school didn't pay to bus you here for so you could get in a fight and go play basketball. Why, you're lucky that none of the security guards noticed your little tuff and decided to haul you in until the police got here!*"

One of the security guards opened his mouth as if to say something in response to the last part of the teachers rant, but his peer to his left grabbed his arm and shook his head, a silent declaration that it'd be better to look the other way this time.

"*Now, hand me that ball and get to studying!*" Bunko demanded with a tone of finality, "*And don't make me regret letting you off the hook for this!*"


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2010)

*Natsu*

He and the other boys felt a chill as they heard at Itonaka-sensei yelling at them, She was a nice person but when she gets to this mood was impossible to deal with her."B-but...Itonaka-sensei...."Natsu tried to complain but one of the guys with him interrupted the esper*"We were going only to get some fun!"*he answered quite annoyed"C´mmon Tanaka calm down"he said and looked at Bunko again"Please sensei...it´s not like this will be of use for us"he said trying to convince her"Only a play and then we will study"


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 20, 2010)

Keisei scratched his chin as he thought about what to do.

"To be honest, with this short amount of time I can barely get anything useful done, and projects on history aren't terribly interesting, anyway. Should I just relax for the time being?" The black-haired boy wandered about the general area, considering his options, all the while going mostly unnoticed by the rest of his class. And why would they pay any attention to him? He was average and entirely unremarkable. Even in terms of psychic power, no one had ever seen him demonstrate his capabilities, although it was indeed a certainty that he possessed powers that a Level 2 should have. 

Speaking of his powers...Keisei quickly adjusted his AIM field. Normally, he habitually kept his AIM field at zero in order to pose as a normal human just in case someone was monitoring him for some reason, but when he was participating in class, he amped it up to slightly weaker than a Level 2's should be so as not to introduce any irregularities. However, sometimes he forgot to do so, although this was becoming much less common as he got used to his powers. 

The sneak casted a glancing eye at each of his classmates. There was a group of girls who left early; they were thought of as weird occultists, but as far as Kensei was concerned that only made them more interesting. He saw a poor girl trying to talk to a rough-looking boy and quite obviously getting turned down, and a few guys who looked seconds away from getting engaged in a brawl. Luckily, Itonako-sensei intervened before long and asserted her authority before things could get worse. 

His class wasn't very interesting for all the espers in it, but he supposed that was because they were all low-levelled. He had been ecstatic to learn all about the top espers - the Level 5s - and their extraordinary character and powers, so this was a bit of a let-down in comparison. Still, Keisei resolved to make the best of it. His last thought gave him a little idea...maybe a study in the histories of all the Level 5s would be a good idea for his project. Even if the information was restricted, he could pretend to be doing work. 

It was at least an idea for the moment, and thus he went ahead with it. The sneak casually looked around for the section on notable espers, his steps muffled by his special shoes.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 20, 2010)

*Michael Masaro*

Michael just stood there and watched the whole thing unfold before his eyes. Nothing was going to escape his attention, something fishy was going on in academy city and he was determined to find out exactly what that was. Standing at 5 feet 10 inches with dark brown hair, Michael could still feel the stares even thought its been a few months since he enrolled in the academy. He was a foreigner but even stranger than that, he was supposedly the only survivor in his family and was now staying with a new family in Japan, even going so far as to adopt the family name. His personality was not the greatest in the world, after all, he was on a mission and as such he had no time to make friends, especially considering that any one of these students could be a future enemy. 



He noticed the "occultist freaks" sticking to their own group, they weren't really freaks, they were dressed normally and the only differences they seemed to have were there religious beliefs."Alexandra Oliver and her friend Adriana, their Christians right?" Michael started to think that maybe they could become friends, after all he was a christian too,in fact he was a very strong believer, even going so far as to consider that his powers were a gift from God. However he quickly throws away the idea as fast as it entered his mind" I'm not here to make friends, I'm here to serve my country"


Michael noticed Keisei slinking around. "This kid, he's different form the others, he keeps to himself but more than that...something tells me I should keep an eye on him" Michael casually positioned himself in close proximity to Keisei, pretending to be interested in the surrounding exhibits.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 21, 2010)

Keisei noticed Michael moving innocently towards him. It seemed harmless enough, and Michael might not have actually noticed him at all, but the black-haired youth wasn't used to people getting so close to him and not moving. Keisei had not realized it yet, but what Michael was doing was something he had done several times before - the stalk - and he was subconsciously picking up on it, even if he hadn't realized it yet. 

He decided he might as well strike up a conversation with Michael, just to see what was up. After all, he wasn't achieving any sort of productivity at the moment anyway. He turned and walked over to the foreigner calmly, although he wasn't very used to initiating conversation himself.

"Hey, Michael. How are you doing? Are you used to this country yet?"

Even in his head it sounded extremely bland, but Keisei wasn't exactly your genius conversationalist and it would have to do.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 21, 2010)

*Michael Masaro*

Michael was surprised, did keisei realize Michael was watching him? Also....nobody has ever really tried to communicate with Michael in the class and according to Michael's notes, Keisei was not the type to engage in conversation....Michael pretends to be surprised at his appearance

" Oh Hello, keisei right? Yes Ive been doing well in my short time here. I'm surprised you called me by my first name, as far as I know, in Japan we refer to each other by our last names do we not? At least I don't think were on first name terms."


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 22, 2010)

(OOC: Let's just pretend Keisei had used an honorific to address Michael cause no way I can explain that away)

Keisei was rather startled by his slip-up, which was duly pointed out by Michael. It was true that the use of another's first name was quite rare in Japan and only done between close friends, but at the same time, it was not uncommon for foreigners to be addressed by their first name. Keisei had been thrown off by this, but now that he thought about it, it was indeed inappriopriate for him to have done so.

"Ah, I'm sorry, Masaro-san. It slipped my mind a little...I'm not very used to conversations," Keisei explained. It was rather a weak explanation but he would have to do. "I was just curious about your time here; most Japanese happen to be...rather uncomfortable around foreigners, if I do say so myself," he continued. "After all, those girls were treated rather coldly, and they're foreigners as well," he added.

Of course, while this might be true of most Japanese, Keisei had no such xenophobic tendencies. Foreigners were more interesting than the boring Japanese people that he had become accustomed to, or at least that was true in his case, and thus it was hardly surprising that he had no problems with them in general.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 22, 2010)

*Michael Masaro*

"As far as I know, Alexandra Oliver and Adriana are the only other foreigner's besides myself, the rest of the *occultist freaks* are all fellow Japanese countrymen. Anyway, since I am technically a foreigner I guess you can call me by my first name if you like, I don't really mind." Michael suddenly realized that "keisei" was not his last name, it was "Hikage" he remembered seeing it on a sign in sheet.

"So "Kesei" why do you let everyone call you by your first name? Wouldn't you prefer I called you "Hikage san?"


----------

